# 2018 Giant toughroad SLR 1 or 2



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

I am torn between these 2 bikes. I did the homework on giants website and there is a $380 difference between the 2 bikes after tax. The only differences I can see is the drivetrain and the SLR 1 comes with the racks. I can live with the Acera shifting as most of my riding will be on paved rail trails so I will not be constantly shifting. I usually find 1-3 gears I am comfortable with on flat terrain. They both come equipped with carbon forks. The SLR 1 comes with a carbon seatpost which I do not see as a plus. It seems I have answered my own questions as I am leaning towards the slr 2. Does anyone see any other reason to go with the slr 1? My rides are typically 15-22 miles in a day.
I am currently riding a Giant XTC3 hardtail. There are no really good dirt trails in my area and I have to travel 30 plus miles for a decent x country trail. The rail trail system in Michigan is 2nd to none. There are 5 major rail trails within a 35 mile radius. I have found them to be more enjoyable lately than mountain biking- hence the switch to the toughroad. I have and use a Raptor osprey hydration back pack so the racks are not really a necessity for me at this time. Although I may get a rear rack for long hikes in the future.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-toughroad-slr


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

paulmich said:


> I am torn between these 2 bikes. I did the homework on giants website and there is a $380 difference between the 2 bikes after tax. The only differences I can see is the drivetrain and the SLR 1 comes with the racks. I can live with the Acera shifting as most of my riding will be on paved rail trails so I will not be constantly shifting. I usually find 1-3 gears I am comfortable with on flat terrain. They both come equipped with carbon forks. The SLR 1 comes with a carbon seatpost which I do not see as a plus. It seems I have answered my own questions as I am leaning towards the slr 2. Does anyone see any other reason to go with the slr 1? My rides are typically 15-22 miles in a day.
> I am currently riding a Giant XTC3 hardtail. There are no really good dirt trails in my area and I have to travel 30 plus miles for a decent x country trail. The rail trail system in Michigan is 2nd to none. There are 5 major rail trails within a 35 mile radius. I have found them to be more enjoyable lately than mountain biking- hence the switch to the toughroad. I have and use a Raptor osprey hydration back pack so the racks are not really a necessity for me at this time. Although I may get a rear rack for long hikes in the future.
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-toughroad-slr


those are **** bikes most likely.

spend an other 500 and get something truly good instead.

I'm thinking Surly disc trucker or Salsa vaya, possibly the most proven good commuters in history. Or maybe a straggler?

buy once, cry once...

VAYA TIAGRA | Salsa Cycles
Disc Trucker | Bikes | Surly Bikes
Straggler | Bikes | Surly Bikes

Disc Trucker
Straggler
Vaya

good luck


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^But he wasn't looking for drop bar. I've had 2 Surly's. They are fine but pretty heavy and not exciting. 

To the OP, it sounds like you have talked yourself into the cheaper one and that is fine if that's what you want. Since you don't need the racks and the seat post doesn't excite you (and why should it). I'm sure they both shift fine. I'm not sure about the difference in brakes but I've found the low end hydraulics to be just as good as the high end. They are all good until they leak and then they all suck. I've replaced a higher end caliper with a lower and one and it has lasted better.

My advice would be to wait for a sale or holdover or something. I can't stomach spending retail for bikes when the drop in value by half as soon as you walk out the door. And I buy a lot of bikes. 

Good luck.


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

but no one really in the know really wants a flat bar bike..

So I was simply thinking ahead, because inevitably down the road those flat bar bikes would be regarded as obsolete by the thread starter.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

LOL, of course.  You know you are posting on MTBR not road bike forum, right? 

I still like a flat bar bike when the going gets tough like trails or snow.


----------



## paulmich (Jul 6, 2015)

bedwards1000 said:


> ^^But he wasn't looking for drop bar. I've had 2 Surly's. They are fine but pretty heavy and not exciting.
> 
> To the OP, it sounds like you have talked yourself into the cheaper one and that is fine if that's what you want. Since you don't need the racks and the seat post doesn't excite you (and why should it). I'm sure they both shift fine. I'm not sure about the difference in brakes but I've found the low end hydraulics to be just as good as the high end. They are all good until they leak and then they all suck. I've replaced a higher end caliper with a lower and one and it has lasted better.
> 
> ...


Thanks bedward. Your correct; I am not looking into drop bars. I prefer the flatbars. I am looking for a ride primarily for 20 mile bike hikes through paved, secluded rail trails. The scenery is so awesome (especially on midnight rides).


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Get the 2, no question, especially if you don't want the racks. Cheap Shimano stuff works fine.

Over in the hybrids forum on Bikeforums.net, there are some big ToughRoad threads.


----------



## commuterbik (Oct 12, 2017)

paulmich said:


> I am torn between these 2 bikes. I did the homework on giants website and there is a $380 difference between the 2 bikes after tax. The only differences I can see is the drivetrain and the SLR 1 comes with the racks. I can live with the Acera shifting as most of my riding will be on paved rail trails so I will not be constantly shifting. I usually find 1-3 gears I am comfortable with on flat terrain. They both come equipped with carbon forks. The SLR 1 comes with a carbon seatpost which I do not see as a plus. It seems I have answered my own questions as I am leaning towards the slr 2. Does anyone see any other reason to go with the slr 1? My rides are typically 15-22 miles in a day.
> I am currently riding a Giant XTC3 hardtail. There are no really good dirt trails in my area and I have to travel 30 plus miles for a decent x country trail. The rail trail system in Michigan is 2nd to none. There are 5 major rail trails within a 35 mile radius. I have found them to be more enjoyable lately than mountain biking- hence the switch to the toughroad. I have and use a Raptor osprey hydration back pack so the racks are not really a necessity for me at this time. Although I may get a rear rack for long hikes in the future.
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-toughroad-slr


I suspect that for another $380 there are some extra niceties on the 1. It may be worth it to investigate just what those upgrades are. If you buy the 2 with acera, you may find you wished you had gone with the better components and to switch them all out after the fact will cost you more than if you had just forked over the extra dough in the initial purchase. Even on flat terrain a nice drivetrain makes your commute much more enjoyable.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

That black one with te 1 x 10 gx drivetrain is nice but the price or description is no where to be found....

I like the idea of a 2 x 10 drivetrain although with the $380 difference you could easily convert the 3 x 9 to 3 ,2 or 1 by 10 with a big ol 40T cassette. Possibly slap one of the cheaper h-bars on there and ride damn near everything.....


----------

